# Need Help Wiring Bilge Pump on Gheenoe



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Also should I buy on amazon or go to a store?


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

If there will be no switch, you will only be using the float-switch feature of the pump. Only two wires will be used. The black is ground and goes to the negative post on the battery. One of the brown wires (you'll need to look in the instructions to see which one is for the float) goes to your inline fuse and then to the positive terminal in the battery. The fuse size will also be posted on the pump package.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

For the purchase of materials, Ace, home Depot, West Marine all have heat shrink butt connectors and ring terminals in small packs. West will have the best selection.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

2amp fuse works for most cheap bilge pumps.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Awesome, will I need to buy any wire to plug into the other side of the fuse and run to the battery?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That depends on fuse holder you buy. Some have pigtails and some you crimp right into the existing wire you cut somewhere.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It depends on how long the wire on your BP is. If the battery is far from it then you'll need to splice more wire. Use shrink connecters then coat it with liquid tape. You dont want salt water to get in


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Finsleft258 said:


> If there will be no switch, you will only be using the float-switch feature of the pump. Only two wires will be used. The black is ground and goes to the negative post on the battery. One of the brown wires (you'll need to look in the instructions to see which one is for the float) goes to your inline fuse and then to the positive terminal in the battery. The fuse size will also be posted on the pump package.


The brown one is used. The brown/white is not used.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Just curious if it’s safe to have my starting battery in the back hatch by my gas tank?


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> 2amp fuse works for most cheap bilge pumps.


5 amps listed on top of pump.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Well then I guess you need a bigger fuse. Yup I can just make it out from the pic.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Texasproud11 said:


> Just curious if it’s safe to have my starting battery in the back hatch by my gas tank?


Just imaging what one spark may do...then you make the decision. After all it is your life and your passengers life.

Now that you asked the question and don't do anything about it, you would be grossly negligent if you do nothing and there becomes an issue.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Just imaging what one spark may do...then you make the decision. After all it is your life and your passengers life.
> 
> Now that you asked the question and don't do anything about it, you would be grossly negligent if you do nothing and there becomes an issue.


Fuel vapors are heavier than air and remain inside compartments. If it was a sealed tank, no worries. If it's a portable...






The fuel system was next to electrical components.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Where does everyone put trolling batteries and chargers? Up front? Are most fuel tanks up front?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

The stupid women in that video. STF up


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Where does everyone put trolling batteries and chargers? Up front? Are most fuel tanks up front?


They do, I do, etc. Issue is when it's a portable tank...then, I don't. A permanent tank vents outside of the space. A portable vents within, hence the issue. There is verbiage somewhere about where portable tanks are allowed to be placed. It must be a ventilated area.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell. I don’t even like portable tanks in my garage. Things blow up like a balloon in the heat and drip gas.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

I don’t know if you have much of an option on a gheenoe LT 10? It’s one hatch for all any tips on how to situate it in light of that?


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Even with the battery forward option you have the switch panel by the tank


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Texasproud11 said:


> Even with the battery forward option you have the switch panel by the tank


But you have terminals on top of the battery up front.

Cable wiggles loose a tad and you have a spark. Toss a metal landing net in there and cross the terminals and you have a big spark. Etc.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

View media item 4960 this is the current set up. Open for feedback


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

I’m running a 12 v battery. It definitely worries me having them so close but I wonder if it’s something all gheenoe owners deal with??


----------

